# Rana Verde Facility Thread



## Rana Verde Eco Systems (Jan 22, 2015)

Hello, this thread will serve to highlight some of the animals, plants and ecosystems we are working with at the Rana Verde facility.









Cruziohyla craspedopus








R. flavovittata and R. benedicta morphing out








Vivarium housing a breeding group of Super Blue D. auratus








O. sylvatica


----------



## Rana Verde Eco Systems (Jan 22, 2015)

A. trivittata 'red'








Dendropsophus marmoratus


----------



## Luke-O-Melas (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice work!

Has Hyla marmorata undergone renaming?

I would like to see them brought back into Canada and bred. No one is currently working with them here, to my knowledge.

Like UE, will you ship worldwide?

Thanks


----------



## Rana Verde Eco Systems (Jan 22, 2015)

Luke-O-Melas said:


> Nice work!
> 
> Has Hyla marmorata undergone renaming?
> 
> ...


Yes the genus Hyla underwent a massive taxonomic revision in 2005, including the resurrection of the Dendropsophus genus, among many others. Yes we are licensed exporters and plan to offer worldwide shipping once all the logistics have been worked out.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Waat. You're in the city? What borough? May the rent gods be kind to you lol.

Nice pics also.

I'm sure the peeps on DB would love to hear more about your involvement with conservation/species management


----------



## Friggy_frogger (Aug 24, 2014)

black jungle has Cruziohyla craspedopus for 1,000, I wish


----------



## Rana Verde Eco Systems (Jan 22, 2015)

hypostatic said:


> Waat. You're in the city? What borough? May the rent gods be kind to you lol.
> 
> Nice pics also.
> 
> I'm sure the peeps on DB would love to hear more about your involvement with conservation/species management


Our staff includes former zoo keepers that have worked on important in and ex situ conservation efforts. We are lucky enough to be working with zoological institutions on select projects. In our collection we manage many rare/endangered species that we do not offer for general sale, but offer to institutions as part of species management plans. We also are in the process of creating several large public vivarium exhibits. The goal of these exhibits is to educate the public about amphibian diversity, and the massive declines they are currently experiencing. The first of these exhibits will open in May at an environmental education center in New Jersey.


----------



## Rana Verde Eco Systems (Jan 22, 2015)

A few vivarium shots:

















These next three images are a 'sneak peek' at an exciting new vivarium material we are testing out. These rocks are only two months old and the moss/liverwort/epiphyte growth on them has been extraordinary


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

I saw your website looks really nice. However, the plant section is still under construction. Are you guys planning on offering a large variety of plants or are you mainly focusing on livestock?


----------



## Rana Verde Eco Systems (Jan 22, 2015)

Hobbes1911 said:


> I saw your website looks really nice. However, the plant section is still under construction. Are you guys planning on offering a large variety of plants or are you mainly focusing on livestock?


At our current facility room for plant inventory is limited. We do however hope to have a rather extensive selection of bromeliads, as well as select Philodendrons, Calathea, Marcgraiva, Costus, Peperomia, and Geogenanthus available in the next month or so. We are in the early stages of an exciting project in Central America that could result in many new plants being available, but it is to early for us to go into any more detail.


----------



## Rana Verde Eco Systems (Jan 22, 2015)

Male A. trivittata guarding an egg mass









An exceptionally reticulated black jean subadult offspring in one of our grow out tubs









Rio Colubre in the light box


----------



## Rana Verde Eco Systems (Jan 22, 2015)

Blue truncatus in the light box









Agalychnis lemur pair in amplexus









An exceptionally nice black jean offspring


----------



## Rana Verde Eco Systems (Jan 22, 2015)

C. craspedopus amplexus 









R. benedicta transporting 









H. valerioi belly shot









Abronia graminea male


----------



## Rana Verde Eco Systems (Jan 22, 2015)

O. granulifera 'Golfito'









Calling male O. sylvatica









Juvenile Anotheca spinosa growing fast


----------



## Rana Verde Eco Systems (Jan 22, 2015)

Some nice corners of our breeder enclosures


----------



## rvsur (Dec 13, 2010)

Rana Verde Eco Systems said:


> Some nice corners of our breeder enclosures


So uh... how long until I can buy some of these plants from you guys?


----------

